# Hunt expo: Will you apply/attend?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm just wondering who will attend or apply for tags for the hunt expo this year?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes! Main reason I will after all political, opinionated, fact vs fiction, chest bumping, ass grabbing, pumping or dumping love it or hate it feeling is set aside reason is......WAITING PERIODS DO NOT APPLY FOR BULL ELK HUNTS!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes indeed.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh ya....


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

3arabians said:


> Yes! Main reason I will after all political, opinionated, fact vs fiction, chest bumping, ass grabbing, pumping or dumping love it or hate it feeling is set aside reason is......WAITING PERIODS DO NOT APPLY FOR BULL ELK HUNTS!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


BINGO! Yes, I'll be attending!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I went last year for the first time ever, applied for some tags, and attended the show. It was fun, but I don't plan to attend the show again unless I'm considering hiring an outfitter that's attending. In that case, it would be very valuable to meet them in person and ask a lot of questions about their operation.

I do plan to apply for tags. I've budgeted for 10 applications. I'm not a fan of the system, but if I have an opportunity to apply for one of my dream tags, I'm going to apply. I'll be lucky to ever draw some of them (especially sheep), but it's important for me to know that I did everything I could to try to get the tags I most want. And even though the expo drawing is a stupid way to go about it, it's one more opportunity for me to pursue my goals.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Don't know, haven't decided yet.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Haven't yet don't see a reason to start.
Good news is all you guys that just have to have that tag have less competition.
Good luck!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks middlefork. I appreciate you taking one for the team!

Yes, I will attend. Yes, I will apply for a small number of tags. I've said it before, I'll say it again. These are OUR tags. I hate the system. I hate the corruption. But I love to hunt. If there are public tags available, I want a chance at them. At the same time, I will try to contribute to changing that system. But as it is, if you want to play, you play.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Not planning on it.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Apply for tags...YES.
Attend the Expo itself.....NO.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> Apply for tags...YES.
> Attend the Expo itself.....NO.


Don't you have to attend if you want to validate your app?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Don't you have to attend if you want to validate your app?


Not really. App validation area is outside the entranceway of the expo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

#notmyexpo

Assuming you guys feel the same way I do about the cozy relationship between SFW and the DWR, and all the cronyism and profiteering that is taking place here is it really worth it? Blow a little bit of your hard-earned money, fail to take a stand for your principles, and enable these average Joe screwing d-bags for a 1 in a (insert huge @$$ number here) chance of drawing that dream tag? I'm sure Peay, Lemon, and all those good ol' boys really appreciate it, but I won't be joining you. 

*rides off into the sunset on high horse*


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Thanks middlefork. I appreciate you taking one for the team!
> 
> Yes, I will attend. Yes, I will apply for a small number of tags. I've said it before, I'll say it again. These are OUR tags. I hate the system. I hate the corruption. But I love to hunt. If there are public tags available, I want a chance at them. At the same time, I will try to contribute to changing that system. But as it is, if you want to play, you play.


Well said Vanilla. As much as I would like to go INTO the expo, I won't, BUT I will apply for 7-8 hunts OUTSIDE the expo. The way I see it, the vendors / expositors only make money if you go inside (well with the exception of SFW / DWR of course). Over time, if enough people don't go in, the system will have to change because those inside aren't getting the customers filing past their booths and spending $$.

They are our tags, so I want a shot at them. And as has been said, in the meantime, we can try and change the system to be more fair and equitable.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm riding with colorcountry on this one. My money is my voice, regardless of how small it is and there's no way in hell I'm giving any of my pennies to $FW... 

70% of every $5 application fee just feeds the beast.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

derekp1999 said:


> I'm riding with colorcountry on this one. My money is my voice, regardless of how small it is and there's no way in hell I'm giving any of my pennies to $FW...
> 
> 70% of every $5 application fee just feeds the beast.


I completely understand this position.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

This sounds like a continuation of this thread from last year.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/140673-one-more-expo-thread.html

Oh, and I won't be attending this year either.

I even got top of the page with this one+++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I completely understand this position.


This is why I can't participate as well.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nope!! Will be in Vegas baby!! Got as much chance of winning there as drawing a tag8)


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't wait to hear the arguments about the non residents drawing too many/all the expo tags. /s 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I can't wait to hear the arguments about the non residents drawing too many/all the expo tags. /s


I do admit that I hate the fact that five of the best tags in the whole state are reserved for nonresidents only at the expo. I know that the idea behind those tags is to give nonresidents an incentive to come, but I think there would be a greater benefit to conservation if they would just let all of us residents apply for them.

If applications are open to both residents and nonresidents then I don't care who draws (as long as the draw is conducted fairly).


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

nope


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> #notmyexpo
> 
> Assuming you guys feel the same way I do about the cozy relationship between SFW and the DWR, and all the cronyism and profiteering that is taking place here is it really worth it?


I told you this in another thread but I think it's worth repeating for those reading this. The Wildlife Board makes the rules in Utah, not the DWR. The DWR does not have any voting members on the Wildlife Board.

Don P. and SFW, which was born in the early 90's, showed up on the steps of the Capital building demanding that public input be a part of making wildlife management decisions in Utah. The RAC's and Wildlife Board were born.

The irony here is that the Wildlife Board, the ones who make the rules, is made up nearly completely of folks that used to be a part of the organizations that directly benefit from the Expo and Conservation tag programs and the general public has very little representation in this process in my humble opinion when you look at the make up of the board.

It's important you all understand the process. The DWR gets a lot of flack they don't deserve. I can't tell you how many times the Board passes something and then when people complain about it later they'll say they met and took public input on the issue and no one showed up. Hunters in Utah by and large do not understand that nearly once a month the Wildlife Board gathers, takes public input and votes on wildlife issues. Then folks beat up the DWR not realizing the DWR is simply executing the wishes of the Wildlife Board.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I will be there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> It's important you all understand the process. The DWR gets a lot of flack they don't deserve. I can't tell you how many times the Board passes something and then when people complain about it later they'll say they met and took public input on the issue and no one showed up. Hunters in Utah by and large do not understand that nearly once a month the Wildlife Board gathers, takes public input and votes on wildlife issues. Then folks beat up the DWR not realizing the DWR is simply executing the wishes of the Wildlife Board.


bullsnot, with all due respect, as I pointed out on the other thread, you are incorrect in your assessment on this. The DWR is very much a part of the expo, the recommending and awarding of permits, and the expo contract itself. Yes, the Wildlife Board has the final vote on these decisions, but the DWR is involved heavily, especially with the expo. The DWR itself operates the Wildlife Expo Permit Program, not the Wildlife Board.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

My passion is big game hunting, I apply in many, many states to help feed that passion and this is just another opportunity to experience a hunting adventure. Besides I spend more on lunch than what I spent applying for an Expo tag and for the opportunity I think it is (like a Doug Flutie hail Mary) worth it


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

No way in hell.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

never been and will never go ether


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't mean to start a witch hunt or anything, but hasn't there been an inordinate amount of SFW top brass that have been the lucky hunters to "draw" these awesome tags? I have heard that, and I'm wondering if there is any truth to the rumor. If there is any truth to this rumor then that is one more reason for me not to put in for them. As if I needed another one.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I don't mean to start a witch hunt or anything, but hasn't there been an inordinate amount of SFW top brass that have been the lucky hunters to "draw" these awesome tags? I have heard that, and I'm wondering if there is any truth to the rumor. If there is any truth to this rumor then that is one more reason for me not to put in for them. As if I needed another one.


You mean like Bair running the drawing and pulling his own name out of a hat for the Sheep tag? Nah that stuff never happens.

-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

DallanC said:


> You mean like Bair running the drawing and pulling his own name out of a hat for the Sheep tag? Nah that stuff never happens.
> 
> -DallanC


Haha who is this Bair guy and what is his position? I can just imagine his expression looking very similar to Hillary's during the balloon drop at the DNC when his name was drawn.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Haha who is this Bair guy and what is his position?


John Bair? He is/was the SFW chairman. He was running the draw at the expo and drew his own name.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is where they need to exclude anyone with SWF or people that have anything to do with the Expo or drawing. 

I remember one RMEF dinner that I went to that all the top prizes including a F150 went to family members of the committee that were in charge of putting on the dinner. The RMEF got a black eye that night, and the funny thing was that all of the committee members resigned within the next week.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

DallanC said:


> John Bair? He is/was the SFW chairman. He was running the draw at the expo and drew his own name.
> 
> -DallanC


I just read through that thread, and it looks like the OP messed up and assumed that some John "Baer" guy who won a Remington .30-06 was the same John "Bair" guy announcing the drawings. John "Bair" went through the trouble of setting up an account here and came and posted one time to defend himself and he took advantage of the thread starter's snafu to deflect attention away from his hunting tag drawings and onto the thread starter's mistake of confusing him with the other John Baer who won the rifle. The rest of the thread was a bunch of sycophants slobbering all over Mr. Bair and telling him what an honest, upstanding individual he is. I don't have concrete proof that Bair is guilty of any wrongdoings, but with the information that I have I'm not willing to let him off the hook so easy. I try to be objective and not just pile on the hate train when it comes to stuff like this, but the SFW organization and its band of merry men just don't pass the smell test with me.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Critter said:


> That is where they need to exclude anyone with SWF or people that have anything to do with the Expo or drawing.
> 
> I remember one RMEF dinner that I went to that all the top prizes including a F150 went to family members of the committee that were in charge of putting on the dinner. The RMEF got a black eye that night, and the funny thing was that all of the committee members resigned within the next week.


You mean the RMEF that was supposed to be our knight in shining armor over the SFW swindlers? I'm not sure if that makes me want to laugh, cry, or burn something down.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I swear with every grain of my being that someone is rigging the draws every time my name doesn't come out of the hat.

Doesn't mean I'm right....doesn't mean I'm wrong either.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> You mean the RMEF that was supposed to be our knight in shining armor over the SFW swindlers? I'm not sure if that makes me want to laugh, cry, or burn something down.


This was in another state and I believe that they implemented the policy that no one connected with them can now win any of the prizes. They were only 5 or 6 years old at the time that this happened.

But it just goes to show that when people are involved with something to gain that they will work it to where they can get what they want unless restricted from doing so. No matter how good they seam on the outside.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Thanks middlefork. I appreciate you taking one for the team!
> 
> Yes, I will attend. Yes, I will apply for a small number of tags. I've said it before, I'll say it again. These are OUR tags. I hate the system. I hate the corruption. But I love to hunt. If there are public tags available, I want a chance at them. At the same time, I will try to contribute to changing that system. But as it is, if you want to play, you play.


Curious, how do you change the system if you feed the system your cash, which in turn "feeds the system" As long as $fw can show that their attendance level was good, and that it was profitable for them(notice I said FOR THEM), this abortion will continue. If you want to close the ***** house, you quit paying for whores, you don't make it more profitable(yes I am fully aware of the words I used)


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

MWScott72 said:


> Well said Vanilla. As much as I would like to go INTO the expo, I won't, BUT I will apply for 7-8 hunts OUTSIDE the expo. The way I see it, the vendors / expositors only make money if you go inside (well with the exception of SFW / DWR of course). Over time, if enough people don't go in, the system will have to change because those inside aren't getting the customers filing past their booths and spending $$.
> 
> They are our tags, so I want a shot at them. And as has been said, in the meantime, we can try and change the system to be more fair and equitable.


You do realize the $fw profits from the tags right? So to change the system, aka stop $fw from running the DWR, you give $fw more money? Thats like stopping drugs by buying more drugs. Money is power, as long as you give yours to $fw, you also give them the power to control.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> bullsnot, with all due respect, as I pointed out on the other thread, you are incorrect in your assessment on this. The DWR is very much a part of the expo, the recommending and awarding of permits, and the expo contract itself. Yes, the Wildlife Board has the final vote on these decisions, but the DWR is involved heavily, especially with the expo. The DWR itself operates the Wildlife Expo Permit Program, not the Wildlife Board.


Your right, and the advertising for it as well. Pretty dang good of the DWR, supported by the hunters in this state, to pay for both in capital and man hours $fw high roller party isnt it. Its not enough You give them the tags, you also pay for the party


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Everyone has their own reasons not to attend the expo or put in for the 200 tags but if someone's going to boycott the expo and draw for various reasons. I respect that person more if they don't put in for the regular draws for the same reasons. Otherwise, it seems a little two faced to me.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

hossblur,

It's a great question, actually. I don't know how to change the system. I'm still trying to figure that out. Lots of members of the public showing up didn't do it. Exposing fraud and corruption didn't do it. Maybe one day I'll just have to run for governor? And then when I don't draw expo tags I'll be REALLY pissed!


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> hossblur,
> 
> It's a great question, actually. I don't know how to change the system. I'm still trying to figure that out. Lots of members of the public showing up didn't do it. Exposing fraud and corruption didn't do it. Maybe one day I'll just have to run for governor? And then when I don't draw expo tags I'll be REALLY pissed!


My contention is simple. THE DON, can go lobby for $fw, claiming that they represent hunters in this state based on two things, the ammount of money they can generate for "conservation", and membership/expo population numbers. Otherwise withhout that data, you and I could go say we speak for hunters in the state. So in my line of thinking, IF no one shows up other than out of state fly in folks, and they start to see massive decreases in money raised via the expo, then its obvious that we as hunters have a problem with them. Now I realize, that then means we will need you as governor to be able to see the writing on the wall, the current one only knows 3 letters S F W.
In fairness, I am anti all "conservation" tags, and believe we can get more bang for our buck IF we have to auction tags, having it done by the state, and the state keeping 100%.

In short, yeah, I realize its the shizz show that it is, and that with $fw having its tentacles in the legislature, govs office, WB, its a severe uphill fight.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> Everyone has their own reasons not to attend the expo or put in for the 200 tags but if someone's going to boycott the expo and draw for various reasons. *I respect that person more if they don't put in for the regular draws for the same reasons. Otherwise, it seems a little two faced to me.*




I guess I don't quite understand this thinking. Just because someone does not support SFW and the convention means they should not be allowed to participate in the only other way to obtain a tag. So if I don't support SFW or disagree with the tag allocation I shouldn't be able to hunt?

Please explain.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Middlefork, 

You view the general draw as your only option to draw a tag. I view the expo as my only option for drawing a tag for 6 different species in Utah since I am a resident and am prohibited from applying for each of them. So our reasons for applying where we each choose are not too far off from each other.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The Expo is the only place I can apply for another Utah moose permit.
Long shot as it is, I still have to try.;-)


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

middlefork said:


> [/B]
> 
> I guess I don't quite understand this thinking. Just because someone does not support SFW and the convention means they should not be allowed to participate in the only other way to obtain a tag. So if I don't support SFW or disagree with the tag allocation I shouldn't be able to hunt?
> 
> Please explain.


The DWR supports SFW and the expo. They even advertise for it.
How can you be against SFW and the expo but turn a blind eye to the org.(DWR) that supports what you are against?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that if sportsmen did not support SWF they would be out of business.

If every sportsman decided not to support the DWR it would still exist and be paid for by every tax payer in the state if they agree with how it operates or not.

I probably have as much influence in changing the decision of either group by not applying as changing the weather.

Not supporting SFW gives me the warm fuzzies. Applying for the general draw is like paying taxes.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

middlefork said:


> I'm pretty sure that if sportsmen did not support SWF they would be out of business.
> 
> If every sportsman decided not to support the DWR it would still exist and be paid for by every tax payer in the state if they agree with how it operates or not.
> 
> ...


If you feel good about not supporting the expo, good for you but don't look down on those that do enjoy that event and put in for the tags.
I know it gives me the warm fuzzies thinking I have at least a small chance at a OIL tag that I'd normally wouldn't have a chance at.

I took a stand when it came to buying a lifetime license before they stopped selling them.
I had a friend tell me that I needed to go buy one because that way I wouldn't need to stand in line anymore and I would always get a tag before anyone else did, even if the DWR raised the tags to over $100, I wouldn't have to pay a cent more for my choice of hunting any general area I wanted before everyone else got their pick.
Well that didn't sit too well with me, so I didn't get one.
I felt like that was cheating my fellow hunters and I was willing to play the same game as everyone else has been playing without buying my way to the top.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> I took a stand when it came to buying a lifetime license before they stopped selling them.
> I had a friend tell me that I needed to go buy one because that way I wouldn't need to stand in line anymore and I would always get a tag before anyone else did, even if the DWR raised the tags to over $100, I wouldn't have to pay a cent more for my choice of hunting any general area I wanted before everyone else got their pick.
> Well that didn't sit too well with me, so I didn't get one.
> I felt like that was cheating my fellow hunters and I was willing to play the same game as everyone else has been playing without buying my way to the top.


Well that was dumb!!! 

You're not having too hard of a time deer hunting. That's for sure!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> If you feel good about not supporting the expo, good for you but don't look down on those that do enjoy that event and put in for the tags.
> I know it gives me the warm fuzzies thinking I have at least a small chance at a OIL tag that I'd normally wouldn't have a chance at.


My feelings exactly ....


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Well that was dumb!!!
> 
> You're not having too hard of a time deer hunting. That's for sure!


I sometimes question why I didn't take advantage of that loophole.
Your right, I've been very lucky when it comes to deer hunting and getting a tag.
I've never sat out a season yet but I haven't always got my first choice either.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

No, I will not attend.....Same as every other year....


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

ridge, its clear you work your tail off. Luck I guess always is part of hunting to some extent, but for you probably a little less than most.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not attending. Been there, done that before. I hate to say it but, this will never change. (The "BIG SHOW") To much $$$ involved with it. If you have the $$$ to purchase a tag with an outfitter you are in a class of the few. I'll never be there until I'm making at least $10,000.00 a day. 

Reality sucks sometimes!!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> bullsnot, with all due respect, as I pointed out on the other thread, you are incorrect in your assessment on this. The DWR is very much a part of the expo, the recommending and awarding of permits, and the expo contract itself. Yes, the Wildlife Board has the final vote on these decisions, but the DWR is involved heavily, especially with the expo. The DWR itself operates the Wildlife Expo Permit Program, not the Wildlife Board.


Well I suppose we could go round on this but here are the quick and dirty facts.

The rules that govern and enable the expo to happen were adopted by the Wildlife Board after conservation groups petitioned the board to create them. The DWR may indeed support the expo, not saying they don't, but are required to to do the tasks they do for the expo by rule. The rule clearly states there will be a once a year expo held. Even the 200 permits given to the expo are clearly spelled out in the rule. In fairness though this was sold at the time of adoption by the board as "the funds raised by this expo will go back to Utah wildlife." I think a lot of folks that supported it at the time of adoption have changed their minds seeing what has really happened.

Furthermore, and perhaps more important, the DWR is completely powerless to stop or change it. It would take at a minimum the wildlife board and perhaps even legislature to change it.

I'm not trying to sell you on the fact that the DWR doesn't support it. I'm only trying to help people understand the mechanisms in place that created it, and allow it to continue in the way that it does. Point is the DWR doesn't make the rules. They can't change the rules. Do they weigh in? Sure!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> Everyone has their own reasons not to attend the expo or put in for the 200 tags but if someone's going to boycott the expo and draw for various reasons. I respect that person more if they don't put in for the regular draws for the same reasons. Otherwise, it seems a little two faced to me.


I'll give you my view. The wildlife belong to the citizens of Utah for their use. Just because a person does not agree with all the practices of policy involved with the funding and management of the wildlife does not mean they are any less entitled to enjoy the wildlife they own.

This is like saying if you don't like the corruption in Washington, you should move to another country and not enjoy any benefits of this country. It belongs to us, not them.

Besides I think you miss the biggest issue with the expo and why people boycott. It's a question of "what is the money really funding?" That issue doesn't exist with the regular draw.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Yes, I will attend. Yes, I will apply for a small number of tags. I've said it before, I'll say it again. These are OUR tags. I hate the system. I hate the corruption. But I love to hunt. If there are public tags available, I want a chance at them. At the same time, I will try to contribute to changing that system. But as it is, if you want to play, you play.


You're right, these are our tags. I don't look down on anyone for for going and trying to get one. I think those that choose not to participate are making a bit of a personal sacrifice for personal reasons. I don't judge anyone that wants a shot at getting one of your tags.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Interesting note at the Expo.

Try getting a 'Vendor' booth at the show,
There is a waiting list of over 80 vendors applying for both space!
Even the lobby area on busy days is 'elbow to elbow'------It needs more room.

The old Salt Palace just is not big enough anymore.
There is talk of 'expanding' at the Expo.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

goofy elk said:


> Interesting note at the Expo.
> 
> Try getting a 'Vendor' booth at the show,
> There is a waiting list of over 80 vendors applying for both space!
> ...


Have the Outdoor Retailer people teach them layout and dump the bambo pillows. More than enough space.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Interesting note at the Expo.
> 
> Try getting a 'Vendor' booth at the show,
> There is a waiting list of over 80 vendors applying for both space!
> ...


Expo runs 30,000 people through there. SLC Comicon runs 120,000k people through there. Comicon has more booths too. Expo is tiny compared to what other groups are doing there.

-DallanC


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Expo runs 30,000 people through there. SLC Comicon runs 120,000k people through there. Comicon has more booths too. Expo is tiny compared to what other groups are doing there.
> 
> -DallanC


Well over 40,000 at last years Expo,
https://www.huntexpo.com/2016-summary.php

As for the Comicon, I'll have to take your word for it.
All I know is how busy 40K+ looks....:shock:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I posted about this last year when the DWR and SFW denfenders weee bragging about how many people attended the hunt expo. 

It isn't even half of comic con. I have never attended, so I don't know how it's laid out or organized for booths, etc. but that venue sees expos with way more people. If they're selling this idea that the venue is not large enough for the numbers, then beware of the ocean front property in Arizona that they might try and throw in with it.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Not enough room? Charge more per square foot booth rental = $$$$
How many vendors are there at this Expo? Having never been maybe I'm really missing out on an event.
OR runs about 1100 vendors and 30,000 people mostly from out of town but it is a closed show. They are not looking for crowds. It would be interesting if they ever opened it to the public for a couple of days to see what kind of attendance they would get.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> As for the Comicon, I'll have to take your word for it.
> All I know is how busy 40K+ looks....:shock:


Heh, well they do say "dont bite the hand that feeds you". The last project I worked on grossed $1.4 billion. Gotta love the nerds. 

-DallanC


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Not enough room? Charge more per square foot booth rental = $$$$
> How many vendors are there at this Expo? Having never been maybe I'm really missing out on an event.
> OR runs about 1100 vendors and 30,000 people mostly from out of town but it is a closed show. They are not looking for crowds. It would be interesting if they ever opened it to the public for a couple of days to see what kind of attendance they would get.


More than 40,000 I would definetly guess. The hunt expo is actually one of the smaller major expos out there. It is due to the politics and back room deals surrounding it or it would be bigger IMO. I've went a couple times and never felt very crowded. Sure there are a lot of people but not to a point they need more space..... Oh did I mention every other convention manages to be more successful than the expo without needing valuable public resources to drag people there? The expo has grown but is not that big of an event. Without the public permits I would guess there attendance would cut in half.


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

Mr 1-I will you be attending?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

CROC said:


> Mr 1-I will you be attending?


I did 2 years ago. I didn't last year and I won't be for at least the next 5 years. When the bidding process is fair on the tags and the expo and the public is benefitting to the fullest extent it can, I will attend again.....but not until then.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

It would be interesting to know how many go to validate an application but don't go inside the showroom.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

derekp1999 said:


> It would be interesting to know how many go to validate an application but don't go inside the showroom.


I've thought about this as-well.
All of these folks not buying Expo tickets, thus NOT accounted for in 'attendance'.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll put in for a few tags, and will be inside the expo. Now I'll be doing some dedicated hunter volunteer hours with MDF so won't be really getting around the expo.

I went last year with intentions on just validating. After my permits were validated, a DNR CO asked me if I had gone in yet and taken my boys through. I told him I hadn't. He gave me enough tickets to get everyone in for free. That was a nice gesture for me.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> I've thought about this as-well.
> All of these folks not buying Expo tickets, thus NOT accounted for in 'attendance'.


I've always wondered how they counted "attendance." I'm skeptical on the number, to be honest. Everything else around this expo has been shady at best, and totally dishonest and corrupt at worst. Why would their reporting of attendance be any different?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

BigT said:


> I'll put in for a few tags, and will be inside the expo. Now I'll be doing some dedicated hunter volunteer hours with MDF so won't be really getting around the expo.
> 
> I went last year with intentions on just validating. After my permits were validated, a DNR CO asked me if I had gone in yet and taken my boys through. I told him I hadn't. He gave me enough tickets to get everyone in for free. That was a nice gesture for me.


So the DWR is helping to boost Expo attendance by giving away free tickets? Imagine that!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Do I have to buy a ticket and walk in to activate my $5 entry tags? Or can I just put in for them, show up to activate them, and then leave?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Do I have to buy a ticket and walk in to activate my $5 entry tags? Or can I just put in for them, show up to activate them, and then leave?


Yes...you can validate and leave without paying to enter show.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Do I have to buy a ticket and walk in to activate my $5 entry tags? Or can I just put in for them, show up to activate them, and then leave?


These are public permits so I understand the sentiment here but applying for the tags is still feeding the beast. If you apply for the tags it is best to validate and turn around and not give them attendance or support of entering the expo.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> These are public permits so I understand the sentiment here but applying for the tags is still feeding the beast. If you apply for the tags it is best to validate and turn around and not give them attendance or support of entering the expo.


The sentiment is that I'm a low income college student with maybe $15 to spare and don't want to pay double to just validate the tags. I have no interest in walking around the hunting expo looking at things I'll never experience or be able to afford. But I do dream of killing a buck bigger than a 2 point and maybe a bull elk one day. "The beast" will eat either way, I may as well get a little shot at something out of it too.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> The sentiment is that I'm a low income college student with maybe $15 to spare and don't want to pay double to just validate the tags. I have no interest in walking around the hunting expo looking at things I'll never experience or be able to afford. But I do dream of killing a buck bigger than a 2 point and maybe a bull elk one day. "The beast" will eat either way, I may as well get a little shot at something out of it too.


Keep your dreams alive at being able to go on some of those kind of hunts that right now you only dream about.

I dreamed until I was 62 when I finally headed over to Africa on a dream hunt and now I want to go back. Also after I turned 60 I have done more dream hunts than a lot of hunters have ever thought about.


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

NOPE!!!!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Absolutely not, I wish every hunter in Utah would boycott this show.
This show needs to fall flat on it’s face and our tags need to be moved back in to the Utah general draw and not be commercialized.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

*Really*....A six year old thread is still being talked about when there are recent ones of the SAME SUBJECT???? Stay living in the past and enjoy your future..... Well, I guess you don't have a future living in the past.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

MrShane said:


> Absolutely not, I wish every hunter in Utah would boycott this show.
> This show needs to fall flat on it’s face and our tags need to be moved back in to the Utah general draw and not be commercialized.


I agree. That way every non Utah hunter will pull the expo tags!


----------

